# der wärmste Tag in Niedersachsen seit Enstehung der Erde !!!



## icks-Tina (4 Apr. 2007)

gemessen am 3.4.2007

ja richtig gelesen.....nicht seit Wetteraufzeichnung sondern seit der Entstehung von allem.....LOL...oder kann ein Funkthermometer lügen?...





die untere Temperatur ist die Außentemperatur.....


----------



## rise (4 Apr. 2007)

Das Thermometer ist kaputt....


----------



## icks-Tina (4 Apr. 2007)

rise schrieb:


> Das Thermometer ist kaputt....





LOL....warscheinlich...... heute zeigt es 25 C MINUS...... LOL....


----------

